# pc laptop for tv?



## saludababe (Nov 29, 2010)

We"re headed out in our new 19ft hybrid Jay Feather as soon as we are no longer ice bound. Curious if a laptop can be connected to the tv antania and used as a tv. Any kind of special cord I'd need? Any danger involved?


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

if it has a tv tuner card, it'll work fine. 
here's better info on the cards:TV tuner card - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## saludababe (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much! Best Buy here I come!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hauppauge is a name brand in that industry, I have one of theirs in my desktop at home. For the laptop they have one that is USB, here is a link. There are other brands, just take a look, read some reviews and see what is the best price. Let us know how it works to!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you use a laptop as a TV or for viewing DVDs for that matter, there are some states that do not allow the screen to be visible by the driver. That is, if the laptop screen is positioned behind the driver, this will suffice.

I have a laptop positioned in my center console and can see it when I drive, but use it for guidance tracking like a GPS (map software and a plugged in Garmin for a GPS. I like the huge screen. My wife as the passenger can also rotate it her direction and check other stuff too, plan stops, etc. then turn it back around so I can continue using it for guidance. As long as the laptop screen isn't showing entertainment (TV/Movies, etc), then I'll be okay.


----------

